# Neve em Bragança_21 de Dezembro de 2009



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 14:46)

Boas aqui ficam algumas fotos da manhã Brigantina.

As fotos tiveram também a colaboração do Z13




















































Bela forma de entrar no Inverno


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 14:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Bela forma de entrar no Inverno



Melhor, melhor, só um acontecimento desses na noite de consoada.
Um sonho de criança, que até então nunca concretizei.

Fotos espectaculares Brigantia.

Não deixa de ser estranho ver palmeiras enterradas na neve. É mesmo daquelas coisas "anti-natura".


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

Estupendas fotos. Gostei principalmente de ver o Parque do Eixo com o lago completamente gelado.


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Nunca hei-de ter essa sorte pela minha terra... neve na semana do Natal. Por aqui, há que ir ter com a neve e não é a neve que vem ter connosco 

Parabéns pela nevada 
As fotos estão de uma "invernalidade" plena


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Excelente reportagem. As fotos ficaram muito boas


----------



## Johnny (21 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

Até q nem te podes queixar mt... tens neve aí bem pertinho de ti, na Peneda-Gerês, ou na Galiza...



Minho disse:


> Nunca hei-de ter essa sorte pela minha terra... neve na semana do Natal. Por aqui, há que ir ter com a neve e não é a neve que vem ter connosco
> 
> Parabéns pela nevada
> As fotos estão de uma "invernalidade" plena


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Boas fotos para o ano temos mais


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Dez 2009 às 02:08)

Pacata, acolhedora, fria, por vezes branca e muito mais se diria de Bragança!

Sem dúvida um dos cenários ideais para uma férias de Inverno.


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2009 às 02:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pacata, acolhedora, fria, por vezes branca e muito mais se diria de Bragança!
> 
> *Sem dúvida um dos cenários ideais para uma férias de Inverno*.



*E também para se viver*

Bonitas fotos da "Nossa" Bragança

Eu moro bem perto do Parque do Eixo Atlãntico e já tive a oportunidade de o ver assim no passado dia 16 

Pobre palmeirinha


----------



## Bergidum (22 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Muy bonitas fotos. Lástima que con la lluvia de ayer y hoy se haya fundido casi toda, imagino, igual que en las zonas bajas de mi comarca.
Un saludo.


----------



## GARFEL (22 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

Minho disse:


> Nunca hei-de ter essa sorte pela minha terra... neve na semana do Natal. Por aqui, há que ir ter com a neve e não é a neve que vem ter connosco
> 
> Parabéns pela nevada
> As fotos estão de uma "invernalidade" plena



ÃN
aí em melgaço não neva de quando em vêz ?????????????
tive pela 1ª vez em castro laboreiro em setembro e em negreda tb, e fiquei doido com esse nosso norte(todo ele deslumbrante) e fiquei convencido que seria sempre possivel haver neve por aí, até com alguma freequência
mas prontussssss...........
linda zona para viver
o NOSSO norte


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

GARFEL disse:


> ÃN
> aí em melgaço não neva de quando em vêz ?????????????
> tive pela 1ª vez em castro laboreiro em setembro e em negreda tb, e fiquei doido com esse nosso norte(todo ele deslumbrante) e fiquei convencido que seria sempre possivel haver neve por aí, até com alguma freequência
> mas prontussssss...........
> ...



Claro que sim!  Todos os anos, e em anos Invernos normais neva várias vezes. 
Mas tal como certamente acontece com os amigos Brigantinos, ver nevar na nossa vila/cidade é diferente do que ver nevar na serra. E era a isso que me referia... estar em casa, olhar para a janela e ver um belo nevão... sonhos meus...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 20:47)

Brigantia disse:


>



Começa a ser tradição, todos os anos aparece uma foto com palmeiras com neve  belas fotos brigantia


----------



## GARFEL (22 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

não desprezando NEGREDA na serra da nogueira onde fiquei a 1ª noite e que adorei, percorri toda a nacional (103 ou 105 nao me lembro bem) até á outra ponta CASTRO LABOREIRO e............meus amigos aconselho vivamente.
aliás não descanso enquanto não lá voltar e percorrer o mesmo trajecto.
mas de inverno e se possivel com neve
que me desculpe tomar(lindissima) mas se fizesse isso com neve ia gostar tanto que se calhar mudava de local de residencia
boas festas 

isto é um pouco offtopic e peço desculpa por isso


----------

